# "Alerts" by zip code - soil temp and pest favorable conditions



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Posting here in hopes it may help some others ... (I am confident someone else has already shared the following reference but, I did a search for "agronomic alerts" and came up empty so, here goes)

I went to check the CRONOS for my soil temps and the NC State Climate Office website was temporarily unavailable. As a result, I went on a search and found the below service offered by Syngenta "Green Cast" that allows subscribers to sign up for a myriad of different soil temp and other pest condition"alerts" based on your zip code. Pretty neat.

For the good of the order, " Sign up for Agronomic Alerts"

http://www.greencastonline.com/login/signup.aspx#soil-temperature

:thumbup:


----------

